# Gold Ring



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a work mate coming to Dubai in November for a week. He has a sapphire that he wants to have set into a gold ring. What kind of cost is he looking at, and where would be the best place to get this done?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> I have a work mate coming to Dubai in November for a week. He has a sapphire that he wants to have set into a gold ring. What kind of cost is he looking at, and where would be the best place to get this done?


Not 100% on this but you could try the Aswaqs in Madinat Jumeira. It's a rabbit warren of lots of different shops and you'll probably be able to find somewhere in there. It's right next to the Burj Al-Arab.

Others may know better places though...

HTH


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Not 100% on this but you could try the Aswaqs in Madinat Jumeira. It's a rabbit warren of lots of different shops and you'll probably be able to find somewhere in there. It's right next to the Burj Al-Arab.
> 
> Others may know better places though...
> 
> HTH



Thanks, i'll have a look into it


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Seems to be loads of shops selling gold here. Try Gold Souq as well (they are closed on Fridays until about 4pm).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Avoid tourist shops (inc Souk Madinat) for this kind of thing and go to the Gold & Diamond Park. 

This contains a hundred jewellers who are government regulated and many of them will undertake ths kind of work. It wil take a few days, so make sure he goes on his first day.

I cannot tell you whch shops will do this - many won't - but you can certainly try Cara. In fact, if you want to save him time, take a trip there yourself and find a suitable store.

For those that don't know, the Gold & Diamond Park is on Sheik Zayed Road, just North of Malll of the Emirates. It contains numerous shop selling jewellery and is the best place to go for all jewellery and diamond purchases. There is a huge range of items across all shops from the cheap to the incrediby expensive. 



-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

gold and diamond park is brilliant. I wouldn't go anywhere else to get jewellery to be honest!!!


I bought xmas pressies, including arabic name necklaces in white gold which only cost me 400dhs (at cara!)

I also bought myself a sapphire and diamond ring cos I couldnt help myself 

And for the love of god, haggle! Don't accept their first price!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Avoid tourist shops (inc Souk Madinat) for this kind of thing and go to the Gold & Diamond Park.
> 
> This contains a hundred jewellers who are government regulated and many of them will undertake ths kind of work. It wil take a few days, so make sure he goes on his first day.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!! On the busy side of things, would it be better to go there during the week, or the weekends are just as good?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd like some gold for Christmas.............ahem......thats NOT a hint.... 

I do recall the Gold and Diamond Park when driving past on the SZR, I always avoided the place as it would have been lethal to my bank balance!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Gold n Diamond park is a bit pricey, go to Gold Souk.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Gold n Diamond park is a bit pricey, go to Gold Souk.






-


----------

